# Life expectancy duel fuel



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

So im going to be viewing a second hand duel fuel setup. Seemingly very clean and regularly serviced. Comes from a low use mobile business, who only did weekends.

The machine was bought new in 2010 before beginning this life.

Should I be concerned with the age of the machine? Is there a life expectancy for major components which could make the machine in economical to repair?

I will assume it will need a descale, however it has always been run on soften water.

Any thoughts people?

@coffeebean


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

What's the machine ? A 7 year old dual fuel Fracino has plenty of life left.

If it has run only on soft water then a descale of the HX circuits is all that's required.

The state of the hot water nozzle gives a clue to any scale in the boiler

When was it last serviced ? Group seals need renewed annually.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll second what espressotechno said - it should have plenty of life left in it! Mine is 10 years old and still going strong.....


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks guys. Apparently it's a Bambino, but I didn't think they were made duel fuel?


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Can anyone confirm if this is a Bambino? Like I said, Francino told me they didn't do a dual fuel Bambino.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Coffeebean will know for sure.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks like a Classic to me, they never made a dual fuel bambino. They don't make the classic any more either but a lot of the parts are the same as the Contempo. Should have a machine code on the sticker on the side of the drip tray


----------

